# Aquired H14XL, loader build.



## woopud (Sep 22, 2012)

So, last year I found a Husky 800 and decided to build a loader for it as it is considered a garden tractor but then I realized that it is kinda small so i traded it in for a H14XL which is quite a bit bigger/heavier so that's my project now. First thin I'm doing is beefing up the front axles with 1250lbs spindle/hubs after that I'll get back to the loader (I kept the loader I was building).


----------



## woopud (Sep 22, 2012)

More pics....


----------



## woopud (Sep 22, 2012)

And now the H14XL....


----------



## woopud (Sep 22, 2012)

No idea what happened with the last batch of pictures....they look funky...


----------



## woopud (Sep 22, 2012)

What am I missing? Where the throttle and choke cables go through the "firewall" should there be some kind of bracket that holds the cables?


----------



## woopud (Sep 22, 2012)

While I'm still fabbing my front axle upgrade I am also still toying with tis idea.....


----------



## woopud (Sep 22, 2012)

It sure looks cool! Turning radius will be awful though....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice fabbing there woop!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I did that on "Frankenwheels",2 yrs ago.
I had to get a bigger steering wheel,and change the ratio of the steering gears. Still steered hard.


----------



## woopud (Sep 22, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> I did that on "Frankenwheels",2 yrs ago.
> I had to get a bigger steering wheel,and change the ratio of the steering gears. Still steered hard.



I'm planning on using the onboard hydraulics for power steering. You have any pictures of your " Frankenwheels"?


----------



## woopud (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally started fabbing the loader for the H14 XL.


----------



## woopud (Sep 22, 2012)

More fabbing.


----------

